# What music are you using this year for Halloween?



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

What is everyone using this year for Halloween? It can be music, sound effects, etc! 

I'm using Hallmark's: Sounds Of Halloween. This will always be my favorite other than The 13th Hour CD.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have tons of music for Halloween, but since I have a small Halloween party (not really in a specific theme) & some TOTers coming & going, I usually just set up several playlists or comps that I downloaded & let those stream so I don't have to think about it much. 

Hallmark: Sounds of Halloween is a good one! I've heard of The 13th Hour before, but I don't think I have any of their stuff...


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Does Hallmark's Sounds Of Halloween have characters making comments like "Boo! Did I scare you?" and "What an ugly costume! Oh, that's not a costume"? I heard an album like that years ago and have been going nuts trying to figure out the name of it.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my playlist. 7 hours of sounds on my old iPhone.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've tried many different sound effects, haunt tracks, and other things over the years, but this year I'm pulling out all the stops. I'm using a collection of tracks so terrifying, so sinister, that anyone visiting my haunt this year this year _will be_ traumatized. Children will scream. Parents will weep. Many of those who hear them will have nightmares for months, or even years, to come. Even the dogs and cats in my neighborhood will cower under couches and beds, trembling in fear. 

What kind of sound effects, you may ask, could be so caustic, so vile as to have this effect on any living thing that hears it? No, not sound effects. It's............................................... _the complete works of Yoko Ono _


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the opening credits score from the movie Clue at the entrance to my walkway. Aside from having a (ever so subtle) Clue themed haunt, I like its ominous sound.


----------



## SophieMichael (Oct 23, 2014)

*Ghostbusters* by Ray Parker Jr.


----------

